# Questions on Smoking Cheese



## jkenow (May 3, 2017)

I was going to try my hand at smoking cheese.  I was just curious as to how you prep the cheese if there is any prep?  Also i dont have a cold box on my MES so at what temp should I smoke the cheese?  Lastly, what are some good styles to try?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2017)

No prep, no heat and smoke what you like to eat. You get over 90°F and you better have a pan of macaroni to catch the cheese. You need some way of making smoke separate from the box the cheese is in. In fact the father away, about 6',the better. Cheese will have a mellow smoke taste. If you live north of the Mason Dixon Line you likely have a couple weeks of weather


----------



## cmayna (May 3, 2017)

Look into doing a mailbox mod for your MES.   Many threads about it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 3, 2017)

South i smoke cheese all year, no ice required.


----------



## swalker (Jun 11, 2017)

I use an amazen smoke tube with pellets. It is a six inch tube and will last about 3 hours. I put the cheese on frog mats or an equivalent grilling mat, inside my Traeger. One thing I have found out (by accident) is that if you can leave the cheese in the traeger over night, it will have a much better smoke flavor. Setting at rest really absorbed the smoke. For sure the longer you can let it set inside the barrel, the better the flavor. You will have lots of happy neighbors too. Lol These will not work with chips. They won't stay lit. Pellets work great.













6in.smoke tube.jpg



__ swalker
__ Jun 11, 2017


----------



## doug in alaska (Jun 18, 2017)

Love my Bradley with the cold smoke adapter!


----------

